# What flies for dock light fishing?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd like to know what to use. Lately it has been hit or miss down here.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Start with a gurgler, if they don't come up, try a small, white Clouser.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hadn't thought about a Gurgler*

I like to fish them. Don't like to fish Clousers, though.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

captken said:


> I like to fish them. Don't like to fish Clousers, though.


Um, ok.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used Glass minnows easy to cast and most fly shops should have in stock. I tie my own.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Are there flies that they dont eat? We are talking dock light trout right? Strap a chicken feather to a hook and go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A sparsely tied #4-#6 clouser minnow will outperform most flies under the lights. Color and weights vary of course


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

at my light, a white on white deceiver seems to out perform most other flies


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

As others have said...there are a ton of flies that will do the job. It's more about the tides, finding unpressured fish etc.

Here's a pattern that's easy to tie...imitates minnows and, depending on color, a shrimp....and I've caught a lot of trout at night with it.

http://www.intheriffle.com/fishing-videos/fly-tying/schminnow/


----------

